# Jeremy Beadle



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Jeremy Beadle has requested his remains be recycled into compost and scattered on his garden. ITV sources say he could be back in the Autumn with "Watch Out Beadle's a Sprout".





All moans to Spykal


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I heard he's got a new TV show:- You've Been Flamed.

:roll:


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Is it just me,but I think "jokes" about someone who has just died rather tasteless.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I think you are probably right. It is rather tasteless, so I would expect them to at least be funny. These 2 are pretty good :wink: 

I'm sure Beadle would like them

Tim


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Did you also know that it's rumored to be the phone companies that make the jokes up?? What do you do when you get a good joke on your mobile? You pass it on and on and on and on... Nice bit of revenue there.

Johnny F


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I know I am a bit late with this but...









He certainly would have approved 

Nice touch before last mights 'You've been Framed' - they dedicated the episode to him...


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

asprn said:


> I heard he's got a new TV show:- You've Been Flamed.
> 
> :roll:


     My kind of humour


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

patman said:


> My kind of humour


I thought you'd like it. 

Dougie.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

colyoung said:


> Is it just me,but I think "jokes" about someone who has just died rather tasteless.


I've never claimed to have any taste. It's a British tradition that whenever someone dies or there's a disaster the jokes fly. It's a way of dealing with tragedy. When I die I've asked my family to get a comedian and take the p*ss out of me for half an hour or so. The best way to be remembered.
Regards 
Patman


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

patman said:


> When I die I've asked my family to get a comedian and take the p*ss out of me for half an hour or so


Why wait? We can do that now. For example, you're obviously the geezer wot wears his underpants outside his trousers, but wot can't spell propply. 

Dougie.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't give up your day job


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

An wots rong wiv me spelin :roll:


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

patman said:


> An wots rong wiv me spelin :roll:


nuffink loucs alrite too mee


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

patman said:


> Don't give up your day job


_Au contraire, mon Capitaine....._ I'll be giving up my day job as soon as possible, and in any case, no later than July 2010. You just have to read the nice, comforting threads elsewhere on this relatively moderate forum to get a flavour of what I feel about the day job in respect of some of the public we keep trying to save from themselves......

Anyway, it's only partially a day job. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I've heard from several police officers I know that they are only staying because of the pension.
Patman

PS
I knew I shouldn't have posted that earlier, people are taking your advice and are now queueing round the corner.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

When Jeremy Beadle arrived at the pearly gates God said

"Im sorry you are here at only 59 years old --

-you certainly must have been dealt a bad hand................"


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Eeeek.......


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Apparently he had a small willy,

On the other hand though, it was huge


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

C'mon now, the Beadle jokes are getting a little out of hand.

Having said that I hear they're paying £250 for every one sent in.

Tim


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Although he was by all accounts a generous person most people can detect in his practical jokes and set ups a streak of cruelty which he even recognised in himself. That may be why he was so unpopular, I for one couldn't stand his programmes when he was alive and certainly am not going to to say nice things about him just because he's dead.

That said mocking him because his hand was less than perfect is out of order.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Was it in bad taste the possible urban myth i heard years ago.

People in a group would pick a celebrity and then all put £1 a week into a kitty (no not a cat) and then "owner" the first celebrity to fall of the perch got the contents of the kitty. Could be several grand in some instances..


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

you mean this

http://www.derbydeadpool.co.uk/


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Frank

I know it is unfair to speak ill of the dead, and particularly when mocking an affliction, but Beadle would have been the first to take advantage of someone's weakness if there was a prank, joke, or plain old heart-attack generating jump-out-and-say-BOO trick to be had.

Where a post gets a bit nasty, and I admit a few in this thread get close, I guess there must be some sort of moderation. 

Tim


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

timbop37 said:


> Frank
> 
> I know it is unfair to speak ill of the dead, and particularly when mocking an affliction, but Beadle would have been the first to take advantage of someone's weakness if there was a prank, joke, or plain old heart-attack generating jump-out-and-say-BOO trick to be had.
> 
> ...


It wasn't actually my point Tim

I always speak ill of the dead, if I spoke ill of them when alive, it would be hypocritical not too.

My objection is by mocking the affliction you run the risk of mocking everyone with that affliction.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> timbop37 said:
> 
> 
> > Frank
> ...


A fair point.

Tim


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

To be honest, if you enter the Jokes section of the website, then click a thread titled Jeremy Beadle

What are you expecting to find? :roll: 

Lighten up a bit :thumbleft:


----------

